# Fiproguard Plus



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i just got a flyer from the place i usually order my frontline from, they have a new generic version of Frontline Plus called Fiproguard, it lists the exact same ingredients as FLPlus but its only 25.00 for a 3 month supply 44-88pds...

it obviously is new this year i haven't seen it, i am wondering if i should wait for feedback before using it although legally they have to list the ingreds, and its identical to FLPlus......decisions, decisions.........


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know what to tell ya I do know at Foster & Smith, they have also their brand of Heartguard stuff, I asked my vet about it, and she was on the fence, worried that even tho the same ingredients are listed, that because it was basically a no name brand, that it might not be effective..


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, its hard to say, but i guess the patent is expired on the Frontline product so thats why the genetic has come out..........


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't know what to tell ya I do know at Foster & Smith, they have also their brand of Heartguard stuff, I asked my vet about it, and she was on the fence, worried that even tho the same ingredients are listed, that because it was basically a no name brand, that it might not be effective..


I have used the generic brand of Heartguard from Drs. Foster Smith with no issues.

The reason my vet would claim it isn't as good is because they want me to buy the more expensive Heartguard from THEIR office rather then spending a lot less somewhere else.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

True enough that the vets would rather you buy from them, because they make money on it........
with this product this particular company bought the Patent from Frontline supposidly.......
i guess the only way to know is to try it.........


----------



## TJsMom (Jun 1, 2012)

We have used it on TJ and it works ok, Not great. I think Advantage is actually better but Fiproguard is within our budget. And some protection is better than none!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please remember that Advantage does nothing to kill ticks. My experience this summer (worst that I have experienced in many years) is that I needed Advantix II and alternated with Frontline Plus. 

My neighbor reported that she tried Fiprogard to save money and it did not work on her dogs at all. 

I think that what works depends upon each dog's location and individual exposure opportunties.


----------

